# Router crafter



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Wife has decided we need a new bedroom suite. Guess I'll make a sleigh bed. Ive looked around for some home made Craftsman router crafter type plans but havent found any on the forum searches. Any direct links on the subject...Thx Rebel


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Have you tried to search on yahoo?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

You can find one in Router Magic Mag...or you can find the full set of plans in my gallery,,,But I would suggest you buy one, like the blue one ,see below for about 115.oo new in the box,you will be money ahead of the game.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/115853-post2.html

============



Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Wife has decided we need a new bedroom suite. Guess I'll make a sleigh bed. Ive looked around for some home made Craftsman router crafter type plans but havent found any on the forum searches. Any direct links on the subject...Thx Rebel


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Thx...My buddy has a Legacy at his cabinet shop but I dont want to ask him to show me how to set it up. He like me just wants to shut the door at the end of the day.

I went about thirty five pages before giving up. Not difficult to build one just looking for common mistakes when building..Thx...Rebel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

Here's a snapshot or two of the plans but if you want to make one it would be best to pickup one of the Router Magic books that you can find just about in any wood workers store..

Beadlock Pro Joinery + Router Lathe items
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery.html
Rope turning, high end on the CNC
http://legacywoodworking.com/Videos/DemoVideos/NestedParts.cfm


http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/8193-beadlock-pro-joinery-4.html
=========



Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Thx...My buddy has a Legacy at his cabinet shop but I dont want to ask him to show me how to set it up. He like me just wants to shut the door at the end of the day.
> 
> I went about thirty five pages before giving up. Not difficult to build one just looking for common mistakes when building..Thx...Rebel


----------



## GNiessen (May 27, 2009)

Who makes the blue one you have pictured bobj3?


----------



## GNiessen (May 27, 2009)

I did find that this may be the Pioneer Universal Router Lathe from the House of Tools. But their site was unavailable. Are they still in business?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It says temporary. Try again later.
I saw both of those router lathes at Bjs, and am a bit more impressed with the Pioneer. Problem is getting one from Canada into the states. They don't ship here.


----------



## GNiessen (May 27, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> They don't ship here.


I would have to find a friendly Canadian to forward it to me. Or take a long trip.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gordon

I would give them a call,,,they have many outlets in CD. some of them have the doors closed..

With some luck they may give you the web link they got them from..
and with some real good luck they will ship you one like they did for me from the warehouse.. 

==========



GNiessen said:


> I would have to find a friendly Canadian to forward it to me. Or take a long trip.


----------



## GNiessen (May 27, 2009)

Do you have their phone number? Their website is probably down for good. And as far as I can tell all they have closed their doors. 

If you have a number to a location that is still open, I would be be very greatful for your assistance.



bobj3 said:


> Hi Gordon
> 
> I would give them a call,,,they have many outlets in CD. some of them have the doors closed..
> 
> ...


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

*Router crafter.*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jack
> 
> You can find one in Router Magic Mag...or you can find the full set of plans in my gallery,,,But I would suggest you buy one, like the blue one ,see below for about 115.oo new in the box,you will be money ahead of the game..
> 
> ...


Hi, I know this is an old post,but,I've searched high and low for one the same as the blue one but with no luck,I'm in the U/K. but would pay all shipping and postal costs,please drop me a line if you feel like it,I would pay a good price for one,thanks for your time if ever this reaches you, MAC.


----------

